# Kimberley Endemics Episode III



## Nephrurus (Jul 28, 2007)

Greetings all, 

Welcome to episode III of the kimberley endemic series. One of the most annoying groups of snakes would have to be the blind snakes. Catching them is pot luck. You occasionally get them in pitfall traps, but it usually has to rain for them to be out. You can find them turning rocks, but it's usually very rare to find them under stone (it is where I've been surveying anyway). Then, when you've secured the animal, it's a painful process of squinting through a handlense counting mid body scale rows and examining clefts in nasal scales to correctly identify the species. 

Here's one we got in a pitfall trap. _Ramphotyphlops kimberleyensis_ is limited to the subhumid north and west Kimberley region, as well as an isolated population in NT, so not strictly endemic to the Kimberley.... I hope noone minds 

















Look out for episode IV.... coming soon. 

-H


----------



## Rennie (Jul 28, 2007)

Well done, you must be very patient.
Those are some great photos of some very rarely seen snakes, thanks for sharing! (I like the 2nd best)


----------



## PhilK (Jul 28, 2007)

Jebus, they look strange!


----------

